# الكنيسة القبطية: نحترم بناتنا ونثق فيهن وضيوف الإبراشي لا يمثلونا



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 مايو 2016)

*الكنيسة القبطية: نحترم بناتنا ونثق فيهن وضيوف الإبراشي لا يمثلونا*

*

**الكنيسة القبطية: نحترم بناتنا ونثق فيهن وضيوف الإبراشي لا يمثلونا**علق القس بولس حليم، المتحدث الرسمي للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، على حلقة العاشرة بالأمس، قائلاً: «إن ضيوف الحلقة لا يمثلون الكنيسة ولا يتحدثون باسمها ولا يعبرون عن رأيها».*

*وأضاف حليم في تصريحات خاصة لـ”فيتو”، أن ما دار بالحلقة بكاملها لا يعبر عن رأي الكنيسة وما طرح من آراء يخص أصحابه فقط.*
*وعبّر عن استياء الكنيسة لما ورد بالحلقة من حديث به مساس ببنات الكنيسة اللواتي نثق بهن ونحترمهن ونقدرهن، لافتًا إلى أن التعليمات التي تصدرها بعض الإيبارشيات بخصوص هذا الأمر، تدخل في نطاق العمل الرعوي ولا تعني مطلقًا عدم ثقة الكنيسة في أبنائها.*

*وأشار إلى أن حال حدوث بعض التجاوزات في المظهر فعلاج هذا الأمر يكون من خلال العمل الرعوي داخل الكنيسة.*
*وكانت حلقه برنامج العاشرة مساء ناقشت الأمور المتعلقة بالحشمة في الكنيسة للبنات وعدم الزينة وما شابه.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 مايو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Ev10ylfiHDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 مايو 2016)

* ابونا جوناثان رفعت يرد بقوه على حلقة وائل الابراشى بعد المساس بفتيات الكنيسة





*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 مايو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Ixj5Xc4vI6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 مايو 2016)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 مايو 2016)

*وانا بتفرج ع الحلقة دمى اتحرق 
من كل الموجودين واللي بيتصلوا كمان 
شىء مجزن انا امورنا توصل للحال دا ربنا يرحمنا 
اللى برد نارى شوية كلام ابونا جوناثان 
حقيقى اب بمعنى الكلمة 
*​


----------



## grges monir (4 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *وانا بتفرج ع الحلقة دمى اتحرق
> من كل الموجودين واللي بيتصلوا كمان
> شىء مجزن انا امورنا توصل للحال دا ربنا يرحمنا
> اللى برد نارى شوية كلام ابونا جوناثان
> ...


انا بقى اللى غاظنى
فكرة الحلقة نفسها
لاداعى لها اطلاقا وعملت موضوع لا قيمة لة
هل الموضوع  متفاقم لهذا الحد حتى ياخذ هذة الضجة الغريبة
هل كنيستنا تعانى من الاودها لهذا الحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاب الكاهن الذى  حضر هذة المهاترة يجب ان يحاكم كنسيا
لانة اضفى صبغة شرعية على الحلقة  بدون وجة حق
وبيان الكنيسة كان جيد وواضح
ان ضيوف الحلقة  لايمثلوها  ولم يستثنى التصريح احد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> انا بقى اللى غاظنى
> فكرة الحلقة نفسها
> لاداعى لها اطلاقا وعملت موضوع لا قيمة لة
> هل الموضوع  متفاقم لهذا الحد حتى ياخذ هذة الضجة الغريبة
> ...



*يا باشا دا كفاية إن أبونا قال : الله سبحانه و تعالى 

تعالى إزاى و تجسد فى آن واحد ؟؟

حد يفهمه طا :w00t:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2016)

*الصراحة أنا اتفرجت على الفيديوهات 

و استغربت من كلام كتير اتقال 

و ما حدش رد على وائل الابراشى 

ايه معايير الحشمة 

بينى و بينكم : الحشمة أمر نسبى 

خلاصة القول : ما كانش فيه أى داعى لعمل الحلقة ديه 

*​


----------



## grges monir (5 مايو 2016)

> * خلاصة القول : ما كانش فيه أى داعى لعمل الحلقة ديه *


انا مؤيد هذا الفكر تماما
حلقة لامعنى لهااطلاقا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> انا بقى اللى غاظنى
> فكرة الحلقة نفسها
> لاداعى لها اطلاقا وعملت موضوع لا قيمة لة





+إيرينى+ قال:


> * خلاصة القول : ما كانش فيه أى داعى لعمل الحلقة ديه
> *​





grges monir قال:


> انا مؤيد هذا الفكر تماما
> حلقة لامعنى لهااطلاقا


 *[FONT=&quot]أمركم عجيييييب والله ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال ياكل عيش منين ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هو أنتم لسة بتعتقدوا أن الإعلاميين دولى أصحاب ( قضية ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القضية الوحيدة اللى ممكن ينشغلوا بيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى قضية شيك بدون رصيد رافعينها على منتج البرنامج[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (5 مايو 2016)

معرفش نفس الموضوع يغييب ويرجع يظهر تانى  الحشمة دى من وجهة نظر مين بالضبط كل انسان على حسب بيئته واخلاقه وقناعاته مش هينفع نعمل لبس موحد للمسيحيات ولبس موحد للمسلمين ونقول للبشر البسوا كده مش عارفة ازاى الناس دى بتتكلم كده؟؟


----------



## grges monir (5 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أمركم عجيييييب والله ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أومال ياكل عيش منين ؟!!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هو أنتم لسة بتعتقدوا أن الإعلاميين دولى أصحاب ( قضية ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القضية الوحيدة اللى ممكن ينشغلوا بيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى قضية شيك بدون رصيد رافعينها على منتج البرنامج[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


ماهو  يا كبير العيب مش علية وحدة
اللى بيجوا معاة يغنوا فى اى حاجة دول جزء من السبب
الاب الكاهن دة جاى يا كل عيش برضة
معتقدش دة بياكل بقلاوة فى الكنيسة هههههه[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> انا بقى اللى غاظنى
> فكرة الحلقة نفسها
> لاداعى لها اطلاقا وعملت موضوع لا قيمة لة
> هل الموضوع  متفاقم لهذا الحد حتى ياخذ هذة الضجة الغريبة
> ...


*طبعا المفروض الكاهن دا يتحاكم 
مين اداله الحق يدين كل البنات كدا ويطلعهم بالصورة دي 
ولنفترض ان ف قلة بتلبس فعلا لبس وحش 
بكلامه ادان الكل وطلع الكنيسة بمنظر وحش اوي 
الكهنوت ياعني ابوة ورعاية واحتضان 
ودا بعيد كل البعد عن دا 
ربنا يرحمنا 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا باشا دا كفاية إن أبونا قال : الله سبحانه و تعالى
> 
> تعالى إزاى و تجسد فى آن واحد ؟؟
> 
> حد يفهمه طا :w00t:​*


*لو لقيتي حد يفهمك ابقوا فهموني معاكم *


----------



## aymonded (5 مايو 2016)

*مثل هذه الحلقات لن تنتهي والكلام مش هايخلص، لأن برضو الموضوع نسبي (موضوع الحشمة)، وهو مجال حلو لنشر الحلقات، لأن الحلقات الساخنة اللي فها طرح قضايا تثير جدل الناس هو ده اللي بيحقق نسبة مشاهدات عالية جداً للبرنامج ويدر أرباح على المحطة كلها، ووائل بيعرف ينقي الموضوعات اللي تثير جدل الناس الواسع لأن الحلقات اللي بيتعرض فيها قس أو شيخ أو اي شيء يمس دين او عقيدة او مشكلة سياسية تهم الناس، بتجذب كم هائل وعدد لا يُستاهن به من المشاهدين مع انها لا تعطي حلول ولا بتحل ولا بتربط، ولا يهم أن يوضع شيء عملي واضح لحل المشكلات، بل هو تسليط الضوء فقط وعمل ضجة كبيرة بدون جهد، لأن مستحيل حد يقدر ينشر حلقة بهذه السرعة والاتساع غير موضوع الحلقة نفسه وبخاصة لو اتكلم فيها شخصية دينية واتفرجوا بقى على ردود افعال الناس والحلقة تاخد شهره اوسع من الحرب العالمية التانية ههههههههههه*​


----------



## grges monir (5 مايو 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طبعا المفروض الكاهن دا يتحاكم
> مين اداله الحق يدين كل البنات كدا ويطلعهم بالصورة دي
> ولنفترض ان ف قلة بتلبس فعلا لبس وحش
> بكلامه ادان الكل وطلع الكنيسة بمنظر وحش اوي
> ...


طبعا معاكى ان هذا الكاهن اظهر الكنيسة بمظهر غير مناسب
والاهم زيى متقال
اية معيار الحشمة فى اللبس
هذا الموضوع نسبى من مكان لاخر ومن ثقافة لاخرى
الاهم من دة كلة
هل هذا الموضوع يحتاج الى شو اعلامى ويتعمل كقضية راىء عام على الفضائيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 مايو 2016)

*ممكن  عن بعد إذنكم  أدلي  بدلوى 
1-  وائل الابراشي  له تاريخ سابق و متكرر فى الهجوم على الكنيسة  وكل ما يخص المسيحية والمسيحين فى إطار خلفيته العقائدية .
إهتم الابراشي  بدق الاسافين بين المسيحين ومؤءسستهم الدينية والوطنية لتدميرهم  فى اكثر من مناسبه..وسعى للوقيعة وسعى للتدليس فى اكثر من حلقة سابقاً.

2- امر مغرى لآى  مذيع - بصرف النظر عن المتلون الابراشي - أن يتطرق الى مواضيع شائكة مثيرة تهييج الرأى العام وتلفت اليه الانظار فأغلب تعليقاتنا تضيف الى الابراشي (قيمة  وسيما )  دون أن ندرى ..

3- حاول الابراشي  -  وهذا حائط مبكى اغلب الصلاعمة -  توجيه رسالة مفادها   أنتم وإحنا 
إحنا الحشمة وإنتم الكخة ...  ثم تعقبها الرسالة التالية وهى - أضعف الايمان -  لاتعايرنى ولا اعايرك الهم طايلنى وطايلك  وهو المكسب الاقل - فى حساب الصلاعمة - عندما يصطدمون بجنون وغباء  منظريهم من   اصحاب الفتاوى الشاذة البذيئة والكريهة التى تشذ عن المنطق وتمتاز بالغلو المضحك المبكى ..
فقد حاول الابراشي  ان يقارن ويربط بين فتاوى السلفيين عموما  ومنهم برهامى خصوصاً (وفتاوى سائر اهل الافتاء  ) الكوميدية العبيطة على ما فيها من عته وعبط   وجنون  وبين     أمر تنظيمى رعوى   اصدره احد رجال الدين   يتحدد   بتنظيم   أُطر  وحدود  الحضور الى الكنيسة فى  الافراح وحفلات الزفاف فى  حدود  اللياقة الانجيلية ..

4-  كعادته سعى الابراشي الى استضافة  رجل دين  موضع جدل  ونقاش  -  رجل الدين هذا - هو شىخصياً   شخص  متقلب ومتعدد الاتجاهات المذهبية  وغير نمطى - وقد خالف بعض القرارات التنظيمية للمجمع المقدس المنظمة للوائح الخدمة القسيسية فى الكنيسةة المنتمى اليها... 
 وها هو  الان يخالف النظام  الكنيسى  المجمعى  فى التعامل مع وسائل الاعلام عبر  مكتب اعلامى محدد  لا سواه ويظهر فى برنامج دون الرجوع الى اللجنة المجمعية لشئؤن الاعلام ولا اسقفه الذى هو مسئؤله المباشر.

5- بغض النظر  عن تحفظاتى على كل  اغلاط  سلوك  القس الذى   كما اراه  ليس  خبيراً فى (حيل اصطياد  الزبون على الهؤاء مباشرةً )  - مما جعله لقمة سائغة   -   أرى   ان القس الذى تم توريطه طبعاً خانه التعبير   - وهو أمر جائز الحدوث  من الناحية الاعلامية  فليس كل قس محترفاً فى التعبير والاعلام وخطاب الجماهير .. ولهذا نظم المجمع المقدس للكنيسة ظهور رجال الدين المسيحى فى الاعلام ببضع ضوابط خالف معظمها القس المذكور. 
أخطأ القس فى بعض التعبيرات  ...  فسقط  فى التعميم  والغـــلـــــــو  والمبالغة لتبرير  قرار الاسقف الذى من وجهة نظرى اراه من حيث الموضوع سليما لا غبار عليه..
التعميم  أساء للكل 
 و أثار حفيظة المشاهدين والمشاهدات الاقباط - وهو المطلوب للابراشي ومن وراه الصلاعمة ..


6- بالفعل هناك  فى كل مجتمع   توجد  أقلية   تشذ
بالفعل هناك  بــــــــــعـــــــــض  بعض  الفتيات  ممن  يتحللن ويتحررن بمظاهر شديدة الفجاجة  ويلبسن ما  لا يوافق الانجيل  ... ويبالغن فى التجمل بشكل  أهوج  فيه من التهويل والتضخيم الكثير  والكثير ...  
وبرأئيي الشخصى  لا يقبل أحد أن  يعاب على اسقف أو كاهن   يطالب  بنات رعيته بالتزام مظاهر الاحتشام فى مجتمعهن مادامت مظاهر الاحتشام لا تصطدم بالنظام  العام ولا تتحدى الاخرين ولا تسيئ لهم ..     
.
ه      *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 مايو 2016)

*تسأل احدى الزميلات  عن ماهو تعريف الاحتشام 



			الصراحة أنا اتفرجت على الفيديوهات 

و استغربت من كلام كتير اتقال 

و ما حدش رد على وائل الابراشى 

ايه معايير الحشمة 

بينى و بينكم : الحشمة أمر نسبى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اساسا الاحتشام هو كل مالا يخاطب الغرائز ويتسبب فى اثارتها من عرى  وانتقاص فى كل ملبس
والاحتشام هو الابتعاد عما يلتصق بما تحته من اجزاء الجسد فيبرزها او يحددها  بطريقة ظاهرة ويشف عنها ..
الاحتشام هو زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذى هو قدام الله كثير الثمن 
والوداعة عكسها الجراءة  والقحة و الفجاجة ...
الاحتشام هو تعظيم النص الالهى الكتابي :    
{العثرات تأتى .. الويل لمن تأتى به العثرات ..}
 لا يختلف اثنان  على البداهة  : ان تعرية  الافخاذ  والمينى جيب   والميكروجيب   ابتذال وعرى 
لا يختلف اثنان ان تعرية الظهر والاكتاف والصدر والاثداء عرى وابتذال 
وانا  انضم   للاب الاسقف  واوافقه الرأى    واؤءئيد  بعض ما قاله القس ...
رغم  اننى اختلف معه فى التعميم. فقط..

اختلف مع الزميل الذى اتهم القس بانه تسبب فى ان تظهر الكنيسة بمظهر ......

الكنيسة تظهر بمظهر كذا او كذا بسبب  سلوك بعض من ابناء  المنتمين اليها وبنات بعض المنتمين اليها  فعلا لا كلاماً 
ولا يستحسن ان ندفن رؤءسنا فى رمال التحسس والانفعال بدلا  من مجابهه مشاكلنا وسلبياتنا بالنقد الذاتى وشكراً
: ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 مايو 2016)

*أنباء  عن ايقاف القس شنوده منصور  عن الخدمة ككاهن لحين انتهاء التحقيقات معه*​من هنا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 مايو 2016)

الخميس 5 مايو 2016
إيقاف كاهن عن الخدمة
تقرّر إيقاف القس شنوده منصور عن جميع الأعمال الكهنوتية لحين انتهاء التحقيقات معه، بمعرفة المجلس الإكليريكي للكهنة، فيما نُسِب إليه.
يذكر ان القس شنودة قد شارك في برنامج حواري بأحدى القنوات الفضائية أثار الرأي العام القبطي مما دعا المتحدث الرسمي باسم الكنيسة القبطية إلى إصدار تصريحات صحفية أمس استنكر فيها ما جاء في البرنامج من اساءات لبنات الكنيسة


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 مايو 2016)

بصراحه كان موضوع مستفز وكويس ان الكنيسه عاقبته 
وابونا جوناثان رفعت قال كلام رائع
لما ابونا شنوده فاضى للدرجه يطلع يتكلم فى الاعلام ما يروح يزور البيوت ويوعى الاهل والشباب مش هو مسؤل عن الخراف دى 
ده كده هيبعد الشباب عن الكنيسه اكتر حقيقى بقينا عثره لأولادنا وبناتنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> طبعا معاكى ان هذا الكاهن اظهر الكنيسة بمظهر غير مناسب
> والاهم زيى متقال
> اية معيار الحشمة فى اللبس
> هذا الموضوع نسبى من مكان لاخر ومن ثقافة لاخرى
> ...


*كلامك صح يا جرجس 
ماكنش فى اى داعى اصلا للضجة دى 
وفعلا الموضوع نسبى وبيختلف من مكان للتانى 
ومش مكان مناقشته فى البرامج *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مايو 2016)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الخميس 5 مايو 2016
> إيقاف كاهن عن الخدمة
> تقرّر إيقاف القس شنوده منصور عن جميع الأعمال الكهنوتية لحين انتهاء التحقيقات معه، بمعرفة المجلس الإكليريكي للكهنة، فيما نُسِب إليه.
> يذكر ان القس شنودة قد شارك في برنامج حواري بأحدى القنوات الفضائية أثار الرأي العام القبطي مما دعا المتحدث الرسمي باسم الكنيسة القبطية إلى إصدار تصريحات صحفية أمس استنكر فيها ما جاء في البرنامج من اساءات لبنات الكنيسة


*كدا صح جدا 
عشان محدش يفكر يطلع يتكلم باسم الكنيسة مرة تانية *


----------



## girgis2 (6 مايو 2016)

بعيد عن موضوع الحلقة وتوقيتها وابونا 

اللي متقدرش تلبس ميني جيب تروح بيه شغلها إحتراماً للشغل يبقى من باب ادعى تحترم بيت ربنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2016)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *تسأل احدى الزميلات  عن ماهو تعريف الاحتشام
> 
> 
> اساسا الاحتشام هو كل مالا يخاطب الغرائز ويتسبب فى اثارتها من عرى  وانتقاص فى كل ملبس
> ...



*أنا لم أسأل 

مَن سأل هو وائل الابراشى 

و لم يجبه أحد فى الحلقة 

و أنت أيضا لم توضح الاجابة الوافية فى ردك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2016)

girgis2 قال:


> بعيد عن موضوع الحلقة وتوقيتها وابونا
> 
> اللي متقدرش تلبس ميني جيب تروح بيه شغلها إحتراماً للشغل يبقى من باب ادعى تحترم بيت ربنا



*المينى جيب من 50 سنة بالظبط 

كان عاااااااااااااادى جدا جدا​*


----------



## kawasaki (6 مايو 2016)

انا ساكي
فاكريني ؟
بعيد بقي عن الحلقه المثيره وقرار الكتدرائيه الذي تلاها 

ايه بقي مفهوم الحشمه !!!
كل واحد ليه فكر 
كل واحد ليه نشأه 
كل واحد ليه علاقه مع الله (قربت/بعدت)

من سنتين كده كنت متقدم لبنت 
والدنيا ااخر حلاوه 
فبتقولي : انا بقي عايزه الاكليل بتاعنا يبقي في الصيف اللي جاي (واحنا كنا في ااخر الصيف)
فانا بقولها :ههههههههههههههه ليه!!
قالتلي :عشان الجو ميباقش ساقعه.
قولتها:ههههههههههههههههههاي  ليه يعني !!!
قالتلي :عشان الفستان بيبقي ...........من فوق .
اتخانقنا وفشكلنا الجوازه .

افيدونا في مفهوم الحشمه​


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2016)

*يا إخوتي موضوع الحشمة (من جهة اللبس) ده شيء نسبي وبيختلف من زمن لآخر ومن دولة لدولة ومن شعب لشعب ومن قبيلة لأخرى، أيام جدتي وأم جدتي كانوا بيلبسوا ميني جيب وحذاء دورين والنعل تخين جداً وعالي وعندي صور ليهم بهذا الزي، وجت فترة لبسوا فيها ماكسي ومقفول من فوق ومن تحت
وهكذا يختلف اللبس، لكن الحشمة هي التقوى الداخلية، فأن لم يكن الإنسان تقي في قلبه فلن يعرف كيف يحتشم كما يليق كإنسان مسيحي وسط المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه، لأن الحشمة تنبع من الداخل ولا تتكل على المظهر الخارجي، ولا حاجة ان يعلمه أحد فقط، ممكن ينبهه أن هذا غير مقبول في المجتمع، فكل مجتمع له مظهره الذي يخصه واللي بيخالف المجتمع بيبقى شاذ في شكله وهايقولوا عليه غير محتشم، واللبس الغير مقبول عندنا هنا في دول أخرى عادي جداً وطبيعي عندهم ولا يوجد أحد بينظر إليه على أساس أنه انحلال وعدم حشمة، فكل واحد بيتأثر بمجتمعه، وللأسف احنا هنا بنقيس الحشمة على أساس المجتمع الشرقي ومقارنة مع المحجبات والمنقبات، وهذا ما يريده البعض لكي يأثروا على المجتمع ويجبروا الناس على أن يلتزموا بشكل زي مُعين، ويوروا أن مش فيه ولا مسيحية واحدة عندها وقار لأن كلهم منحلين.

في حين أنه لن يجرؤ أحد أن يتكلم عن هذا الموضوع في أي دولة غربية أو أوروبية، وهما نفسهم لما بيسمعوا هذا الكلام منا بيعتبرونا ناس في حالة تخلف وإعاقة عقلية لأننا تركنا القضايا الهامة وركزنا في أحاديثنا على قضايا ليست بذات معنى، وليست بذات قيمة لا سياسية ولا اجتماعية، هو كل الناس هايشة في رغد الحياة وكل شيء صار مضبوط والمشكلة الوحيدة دلوقتي لبس البنات، يعني لما البنت تلبس بنطلون يقولوا عليها أنها منحلة ولا يليقن ولو لبست جيبة يقولوا حرام ومش يصح، يعني في كل الأحوال مش هايريحهم إلا لو اتحجبت يبقى ده كده الصح والصحيح... مش كده والا إيه.. 

أنا عارف أن فيه ناس هاتعترض وتقول احنا مش بنقول كده، لكن بصراحة الناس في المجتمع بيضغطوا بشدة على هذه النقطة لكي نصل لنكون عاملين في الآخر زي السعودية...
*​


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2016)

*بالنسبة بقى لأيام الرسول بولس وبطرس اللي اتكلموا عن الشعر العاري وضفر الشعر والتحلي بالذهب.. الخ، كان في هذه العصور عند الرومان الإله ديونيسوس أو باكوس أو باخوس في الميثيولوجيا الإغريقية (وباللغة اليونانية: خ”خ¹دŒخ½د…دƒخ؟د‚ or خ”خ¹دژخ½د…دƒخ؟د‚) هو إله الخمر عند الإغريق القدماء ويعتبر أنه إله إلهام طقوس الابتهاج والنشوة، وهو من أشهر رموز الميثيولوجيا الإغريقية. وتم إلحاقه بالآلهة الأوليمبيين الإثني عشر.  أصوله غير محددة لليونانيين القدماء، إلا أنه يعتقد أنه من أصول "غير  إغريقية" كما هو حال الآلهة آنذاك. وكان يُعرف أيضاً باسم باكوس أو باخوس.

أما من جهة عبادته، فبكونه إله الخمر كان له طقوس سكر ومتع تقام لأجله في المعبد، وكان لإله الخمر حاشية ويُسمون بعفاريت الغابة ولهم أبواق ينفخون فيها. ويقام له احتفال في أثينا يدعى ديونيسيا كان عبارة عن احتفالين يقامان سنويا، وكانت المرأة في ذلك الوقت تعري شعرها وتفردة على كتفيها بصورة معينة وتضفر جزء منه وتضع الحلي والآلئ الباهظة الثمن، وكانت هذه الاحتفالات مليانه بالمجون والانحلال الخلقي الشديد وارتكاب الزنا علناً.. وغيرها من الأمور الفاضحة، ولكي لا تتشبه النساء المؤمنات بالمسيح الذين من أصل يوناني باليونانيات الغير مؤمنات في المجتمع لذلك الرسول اتكلم عن منع ضفر الشعر والتشبه باليونانيات في ذلك الوقت، لأن المرأة بهذا الشكل كانت تُعتبر من اتباع الآلهة اليوناينة، ففرد الشعر وتعريته ولبس الحُلي المبالغ في شكلها كان له دلاله معينة في تلك العصور، لأن فيه بعض العبادات تُسمي الزنا في المعابد بالزنا المقدس وامتوا يعرفون الزانيات بلبسهم المميز وشكلهم المعروف.

فموضوع اللبس والشكل بيتوقف على كل عصر من العصور، يعني في بعض الأوقات كان بعض الرجال يحلقون اللحية ويطولون شعور رؤسهم وذلك لكي يعبدوا الآلهة الذين يسمون عندهم الشذوذ المقدس، فكان على الرجال الغير شواذ والذين لا يؤمنون بهذه الآلهة أن يحلقوا شعور رؤوسهم ويطلقون اللحية ولو خفيفة لكن لا يحلقونها تماماً، واليوم مستحيل نقول هذا الكلام لأن الحلاقة من عدمها لا علاقة لها بعبادة ولا بأي مجون أو زنا.

كما أن المسارح في تلك العصور كانت تتسم بأعمال الزنا وعبادة الأوثان والتعري وتمثيل الزنا فعلياً وسفك الدماء عن طريق العرض في تقديم العبيد للصراع مع الحيوانات المفترسة.. الخ، علشان كده كان هناك قانون في الدسقولية عن عدم الذهاب للمسارح، ولا ارتداء الملابس الخاصة بهذه المسارح، لكن اليوم مش نقدر نقول ان هذا القانون ينطبق، لأن لا يحدث اليوم ما كان يحدث في تلك العصور.
*​


----------



## girgis2 (6 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المينى جيب من 50 سنة بالظبط
> 
> كان عاااااااااااااادى جدا جدا​*



ده من 50 سنة لكن دلوقتي الحكمة تقتضي شيئ آخر

وبعدين لما الانجيل يقولنا انتم هيكل الله وروح الله ساكن فيكم ده مش له اهميته؟؟

الهيكل في الكنيسة منذ العهد القديم مش اي حد يدخله وله ساتر - مش عايز اقول اسمه عشان فيه ناس تانية هتفهم الكلام على انه حجاب الرأس - يعني مينفعش يبقى مباح وعلى طول له ستار لا يفتح الا بواسطة كبير الكهنة 

كل ده ملهوش معنى اننا المفروض نحترم نفسنا شوية؟؟

ناهيك عن تعليقات بعض الناس في الشارع زي معلش اصل ده لبس مسيحيين - معلش الصيف طلع- هو ليه بيزودوها عندكم في اللبس في الافراح؟؟


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2016)

*بالظبط يا أجمل جرجس، الموضوع بيختلف فعلاً من مجتمع لآخر، والحكمة تقتضي أن نسلك بيها، وباتزان نعيش بسبب ضعف المجتمع، ونوري ازاي نبقى معتدلين ونشهد بالتقوى لا ظاهرياً بل داخلياً ومن الخارج نظهر ما هو في الداخل، لكن مش نركز على أن ديه مشكل كبرى ونضخمها جداً، لأن المشكلة الحقيقية في لبس المسيح والحياة حسب التقوى الحقيقية وليست الشكلية، لأن الشكلية سهلة جداً لكن ماذا تنفعنا ان لم نكن من الداخل نائلين قوة التقوى، لأن كتير لهم مظهر التقوى ولكنهم ينكرون قوتها لأنهم فقدوها في داخلهم، علشان كده أن أردنا حقاً أن البنات تتصرف بحكمة لازم نُسلِّم لهم روح التقوى بالمثال وليس كلام... فمستحيل حد يلتزم بنفسه بالتقوى ويعرف كيف يسلك بحكمة أن لم يلبس الحكمة أولاً، وبدون هذا فمهما ما تكلمنا لن يغير شيء بل سيصير وهق وحمل ثقيل على الناس، ده غير ان المجتمع بيحاوةل ينساق وراء ضغط من جهة الالتزام بلس محدد ومعين، فلازم نظهر أن اللبس مش هو القضية ولا هو الحل لضبط المجتمع.*​


----------



## girgis2 (6 مايو 2016)

تحياتي يا استاذ أيمن 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

انا متفق مع حضرتك تماما ان موضوع الحشمة والعفة هو سلوك نابع من الداخل ويلزم تعليم مكثف ومتواصل من الكنيسة في كل مكان لأبنائها وبناتها
فالسلوك المسيحي والامانة في العمل والمسؤولية والوفاء اللازمة لضبط ونهوض المجتمع كلها تشهد لنور المسيح ليس فقط اللبس

زي لما قال سيدنا البابا لا توجد قيامة انسانية حقيقية بغير العقل والقلب واليد المستنيرين

ولكن عندما نركز على التعليم ايضاً لابد ان نفصل بين قضايا الحريات وبين التعليم الكنسي الابوي للخلاص النفس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2016)

girgis2 قال:


> ده من 50 سنة لكن دلوقتي الحكمة تقتضي شيئ آخر
> 
> وبعدين لما الانجيل يقولنا انتم هيكل الله وروح الله ساكن فيكم ده مش له اهميته؟؟
> 
> ...



*و لو المجتمع فرض النقاب على المسلمات (كما ترى)

ما هى معاييرك للحشمة فى هذه الحالة ؟؟
​*


----------



## girgis2 (6 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و لو المجتمع فرض النقاب على المسلمات (كما ترى)
> 
> ما هى معاييرك للحشمة فى هذه الحالة ؟؟
> ​*



المجتمع مش تحت حكم الاخوان عشان يعمل كدة نشكرالله وربنا مسمحش ان ده يحصل 

لكن التعليم الكنسي عن مفهوم الحشمة الواسع من الداخل لخارج الانسان يجب ان يتم من قبل الكنيسة وكهنتها وخدامها 

الحرية شيئ والتعليم الكنسي شيئ آخر اللي عايز يسمع للتعليم الكنسي هو حر وده مش معناه رجعية ودروشة واللي مش عايز هو حر برضة والرابط بينهم هو الاحترام 

بالنسبة لمعايير الحشمة في اللبس فده ينبع من الداخل ومن خلال القامة الروحية بقى للبنت واللي بيعتمد على التعليم الكنسي برضة
وعشان كدة لازم الكنيسة تعلم اولادها وبناتها لأن التعليم شيئ وحرية الإختيار شيئ آخر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2016)

girgis2 قال:


> المجتمع مش تحت حكم الاخوان عشان يعمل كدة نشكرالله وربنا مسمحش ان ده يحصل
> 
> لكن التعليم الكنسي عن مفهوم الحشمة الواسع من الداخل لخارج الانسان يجب ان يتم من قبل الكنيسة وكهنتها وخدامها
> 
> ...



*ما ردتش على سؤالى​*


----------



## girgis2 (6 مايو 2016)

قولتلك على حسب القامة الروحية للبنت او الست اللي بتلبس


----------



## sam176 (6 مايو 2016)

هى ايام مظلمه مهما تكلم البعض بلسان حلو ملئ بالعسل 
اولا انا عايش بالغرب من اكتر من عشرين سنه يعنى اكبر من بعضكم
ومهنتى علميه الى حد ما يعنى معنديش عقد ولا شرق و غيره
هل وصلت الظلمه الى ان نبحث عن اللبس حريه ام لا
بصوا وارجوك متمسحش تعليقى انا قصير شويه و واقف فى القداس واللى واقفه قدامى طويله ولبس مينى لو بصيت قدامى شايف منظر قبيح جدا  فغمضت عينى فشكلى بقى  ملفت و بصيت فى السقف رقبتى وجعتنى 
هم يبكى وما يضحكش 
بطلت اروح القداس الا اللي  عارف انه فى وسط الاسبوع
 اعز صحابى هنا ولاده بيلبسوا ماكسى دايما بيدرسوا فى البيت عشان تعليم المدارس اللى ضد المسيحيه و بقوله انت ملخبط حياتك كده له انت وعيالك قالى عشان المسيح 
قلت له ياه كل ده وانت من غير قداس و لا مناوله و قديسين
قلت يارب جهنم انا مستحقها وقابلها بس طالب رحمتك
وهما امريكان اصلا من مئات السنين مش جواز و لا لجوء
الكلام كتير واغلبه موجع ومهين لنفسى ولاهلى و لشعبى ويبقي كله مر وادانه
عقبال  اللى عايز يقلع يقلع كمان واللى عايز يبقى حلو وحلوه يحلو اكتر اللى عايز يحب العالم وناسه يحبه العالم اكتر 
واللى عايز مسيح على مزاجه يعمل الف مسيح شبهه و شبه احبابه


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2016)

sam176 قال:


> هى ايام مظلمه مهما تكلم البعض بلسان حلو ملئ بالعسل
> اولا انا عايش بالغرب من اكتر من عشرين سنه يعنى اكبر من بعضكم
> ومهنتى علميه الى حد ما يعنى معنديش عقد ولا شرق و غيره
> هل وصلت الظلمه الى ان نبحث عن اللبس حريه ام لا
> ...



*كلامك مش هايتمسح أكيد، المشكلة يا عزيزي في أن البعض فقد حرية مجد أولاد الله الذين يجسدون ملكوت الله حسب عمل قدرة استطاعة المسيح الرب فيهم، فالمشكلة معظم الناس تركت جوهرها وبتنظر على الفرض الخارجي، وده بسبب مجتمعنا الشرقي لأنه متأثر بشكل معين للتقوى الخارجية، ده الموضوع باختصار شديد للغاية.*​


----------



## sam176 (6 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *كلامك مش هايتمسح أكيد، المشكلة يا عزيزي في أن البعض فقد حرية مجد أولاد الله الذين يجسدون ملكوت الله حسب عمل قدرة استطاعة المسيح الرب فيهم، فالمشكلة معظم الناس تركت جوهرها وبتنظر على الفرض الخارجي، وده بسبب مجتمعنا الشرقي لأنه متأثر بشكل معين للتقوى الخارجية، ده الموضوع باختصار شديد للغاية.*​



انا بصراحه كنت متردد انى اعلق اصلا وده مش فتح حوار فى موضوع
بس اللى شابفه انها ظلمه عميقه ومظلمه جدا بيسموها هنا كنيسه lukewarm كنيسة فاتره
اللى بيتكلم على الستينات مش فاهمين انها كانت قمة الالحاد والحريه الجنسيه فى العالم وان لولا قله معروفه بالاسم لانتهت المسيحيه او تبدلت مثل البابا كيرلس   وابونا بيشوى و القمص متى المسكين فهى من اسواء الفترات على المسيحيه عالميا وانحسارها للابد من اقوى بلادها وهى اوربا
 هذه الايام لا يجرؤ اى انسان ان يعلن الحقيقه والحق كما هو والا يصبح متعصب وكريه و ليس به محبة الله
هل من الممكن ان ينادى اسقف او بطرك لاى كنيسه فى العالم ان المسيح هو الله لا بل ان الله هو المسيح وهو اقوى بلاغيا 
لا طبعا هم ينادوا بالوهيه الله وليس المسيح 

يبدوا كلامى غير مرتبط نهائي بموضوع الابراشي
لكن ارتباطه هو توضيح ان العالم كله اصبح فاتر
لا يقبل الحق و لا يريد ان يسمعه لا يقبل ان تحتشم المراه و لا تتزوج الارمله و يصوم ويتعبد الرجل و يخضع الجميع  للمسيح كما خضع جدودنا محتملين تعييرات لاجل تقوى و قداسه وليس تعييرات لاجل خلاعه وعرى

محتملين تعييرات لاجل تقوى و قداسه وليس تعييرات لاجل خلاعه وعرى  وبهذه الجمله  اختم تعليقي


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2016)

sam176 قال:


> انا بصراحه كنت متردد انى اعلق اصلا وده مش فتح حوار فى موضوع
> بس اللى شابفه انها ظلمه عميقه ومظلمه جدا بيسموها هنا كنيسه lukewarm كنيسة فاتره
> اللى بيتكلم على الستينات مش فاهمين انها كانت قمة الالحاد والحريه الجنسيه فى العالم وان لولا قله معروفه بالاسم لانتهت المسيحيه او تبدلت مثل البابا كيرلس   وابونا بيشوى و القمص متى المسكين فهى من اسواء الفترات على المسيحيه عالميا وانحسارها للابد من اقوى بلادها وهى اوربا
> هذه الايام لا يجرؤ اى انسان ان يعلن الحقيقه والحق كما هو والا يصبح متعصب وكريه و ليس به محبة الله
> ...



*المشكلة كمان أنه لا يوجد حكمة ولا وعي ولا إدراك للحرية التي نلناها من المسيح الرب وبقت نظرية
حتى المحبة عند غير المستنير مفهومه غلط لأن مفهومها اصبح خنوع ومزلة وقبول الخطأ 
حتى الناس عندها خلط كبير بين الدينونة والحكم على الأمور وتمييز الخطا من الصح
فكل حاجة بتتفهم حسب فكر الناس لا حسب قصد الله 
وده الفرق بين من استنار بالروح القدس
وبين من استنار بالعلومة والفكر
حسب الناس
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2016)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> * التعميم  أساء للكل
> و أثار حفيظة المشاهدين والمشاهدات الاقباط - وهو المطلوب للابراشي ومن وراه الصلاعمة ..
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]صلاعمة مين ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو  أستضافوا "صلعم" ذات نفسه بشحمه ولحمه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لباعوه لأول شركة سمنة وقبضوا تمنه نسبة أعلانات !!*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ 
*[FONT=&quot]لا دين.. ولا قضية.. ولا وطن.. ولا فكر.. ولا أيتوها حاجة من اللى حضرتك متوقعها*​

*[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( مفهوم الحشمة )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحشمة فى الفعل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحشمة فى القول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحشمة فى الملبس

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتبعهم عنصر[FONT=&quot]ي[/FONT]  ( المكان ) و المسئول عنه ..و.. ( الحدث ) ومناسبته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هنا ..( المكان ) هو الكنيسة ... يبقى المسئول عنه كاهن الكنيسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو ( الحدث ) هو أكليل زواج ... يبقى تعليمات الكاهن هى اللى تمشى

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحشمة فى الفعل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ ينفع نجيبوا [/FONT]**D.J**[FONT=&quot] فى الكنيسة والعروسة تنزل رقص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أغنية ( لو أنت نار أنا مية ...لو انت أسوة أنا حنيَّة ) ؟!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحشمة فى القول [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ ينفع العريس يقول للكاهن يا عم قَصَّرْ ... يا أبونا لّخَصْ وإنجز ؟!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحشمة فى الملبس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]/ نفس القياس ...الكاهن هو من يمنع ويرى ويقول وينصح ويطلب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يابنتى حطى عليكى بُرنس أو وشاح ... [FONT=&quot]يبقى [/FONT]تسمعى الكلا وأنتى ساكتة 

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعبير مطاط أية وما ممطاتش أية ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]صلاعمة مين ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو  أستضافوا "صلعم" ذات نفسه بشحمه ولحمه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لباعوه لأول شركة سمنة وقبضوا تمنه نسبة أعلانات !!*​​:new6::new6::new6:​
> *[FONT=&quot]لا دين.. ولا قضية.. ولا وطن.. ولا فكر.. ولا أيتوها حاجة من اللى حضرتك متوقعها*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]******​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]( مفهوم الحشمة )
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحشمة فى الفعل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحشمة فى القول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحشمة فى الملبس
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه اصلهم جابوا الأستيك قبل الحلقة
علشان كده فضل يمط ويكش ويمش ويفش وينفش ههههههههههههه*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه اصلهم جابوا الأستيك قبل الحلقة
> علشان كده فضل يمط ويكش ويمش ويفش وينفش ههههههههههههه*​


 *[FONT=&quot]أية الأس_توك دة ...اللى ماشى يلوك دة ..*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أول ما شفت المتنيل على عينه جايب الورقة اللى عليها تعليمات الإبراشية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيعرضها ع الكاميرا .. عرفت أنه فاتح موضوع حمضان زيه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلبت المحطة دوغررررى ...يا عم دماغك [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أية الأس_توك دة ...اللى ماشى يلوك دة ..*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أول ما شفت المتنيل على عينه جايب الورقة اللى عليها تعليمات الإبراشية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيعرضها ع الكاميرا .. عرفت أنه فاتح موضوع حمضان زيه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلبت المحطة دوغررررى ...يا عم دماغك [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*طب صدقني ليك حق بلا وجع دماغ انا عن نفسي مش شوفت الحلقة
إلا لما ناس لحت اشوف الفيديو بتاعها ومش كملت مش قدرت بصراحة
علشان حلقات وائل عمري ما كملت حلقة فيها اكتر من 5 دقايق
تحت الحاح الناس اتفرجت 15 دقيقة فقط 
وشوقت مقاطع كلام القس اللي كان معاه
*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2016)

girgis2 قال:


> قولتلك على حسب القامة الروحية للبنت او الست اللي بتلبس



*ما هو يا جرجس ما ينفعش تقول معيار الحشمة حسب القامة الروحية 

و بعديها تمنع الفرح عشان العروسة مش حشمة (قامتها الروحية مش تمام)

إستنى فى المشاركة الل جاية أوضح حاجة مهمة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2016)

*زمان أيام فرح أمى و أبى 

من أكتر من 42 سنة أيام المينى چيب 

أمى لابسة فستان فرحها ماكسى و بكُم و قافل بقبة حوض حول الرقبة 

فاستغربت جدا 

ديه أيام المينى چيب ؟؟

باتفرج على المعازيم 

لاقيت الستات لابسين عادى مينى چيب والفساتين كلها من غير كُم 

سألتها : فين دراعاتك و تكاتك ؟؟

قالت لى : ما يصحش فى الكنيسة 

فقررت يومها إن كل ما أزور عم أو خال أطلب منه صور فرحه 

ففوجئت إن جميع العرائس لابسين فستان قافل حوالين الرقبة و بكُم و ماكسى 

اللا ؟؟

فين المينى و المايكرو و الكات؟؟

فى الكنيسة  لا 

ليها احترامها 

أنا كمان عملت زيها و أختى كذلك 

ديه المعايير بتاعة زمان 

الكنيسة لها احترامها *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 مايو 2016)

رأئي ورأى الاستاذ أيمن فايق ليسا نقيضان متضاربان   بل هو{  كـــــــــــــل واحد  متكامل }.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 مايو 2016)

الزميلة الاخت ايرينى  

اولا اعجبتنى جدا جدا  مداخلتك رقم 47
ثانياً
انا مصمم     ان  كلامى كان  واضح ومحدد ولا يصب فى ميول ورغبات اخوان الخراب 

وان من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 مايو 2016)

*الاحتشام فى الملابس  [ للجنسين ]:  هى الملابس التى  لا تخاطب الغريزة الجنسية والتى تخلو من الايحاءات اللافتة للانظار. أى التى تخلو من التعرى   أو الإبراز  أو  الكشف  للهوية الجنسية . يعنى الملابس التى فى خاماتها وفى ألوانها وفى تفصيلاتها  لاتستصرخ الخطاب الغرائزى الجنسي.*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 مايو 2016)

*الرسالة الى تيطُس الاصحاح الثانى :

11. لأَنَّهُ قَدْ ظَهَرَتْ نِعْمَةُ اللهِ الْمُخَلِّصَةُ لِجَمِيعِ النَّاسِ،
12. مُعَلِّمَةً إِيَّانَا أَنْ نُنْكِرَ الْفُجُورَ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ الْعَالَمِيَّةَ، وَنَعِيشَ بِالتَّعَقُّلِ وَالْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى فِي الْعَالَمِ الْحَاضِرِ،
13. مُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّجَاءَ الْمُبَارَكَ وَظُهُورَ مَجْدِ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،
14. الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، لِكَيْ يَفْدِيَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ، وَيُطَهِّرَ لِنَفْسِهِ شَعْباً خَاصّاً غَيُوراً فِي أَعْمَالٍ حَسَنَةٍ.*​


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2016)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *الرسالة الى تيطُس الاصحاح الثانى :
> 
> 11. لأَنَّهُ قَدْ ظَهَرَتْ نِعْمَةُ اللهِ الْمُخَلِّصَةُ لِجَمِيعِ النَّاسِ،
> 12. مُعَلِّمَةً إِيَّانَا أَنْ نُنْكِرَ الْفُجُورَ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ الْعَالَمِيَّةَ، وَنَعِيشَ بِالتَّعَقُّلِ وَالْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى فِي الْعَالَمِ الْحَاضِرِ،
> ...



*كلام صح ومظبوط 100% لأن لازم يحدث تعقل وإنكار واضح 
للفجور والشهوات العالمية*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مايو 2016)

kawasaki قال:


> انا ساكي
> فاكريني ؟
> بعيد بقي عن الحلقه المثيره وقرار الكتدرائيه الذي تلاها
> 
> ...



فركشت الجوازه علشان الفستان وليلة الفرح بس 
دى ليلة العمر يا بنى خليها تلبس وجوه الكنيسه بتلبس البرنص
فوق الفستان شبه البوليرو كده 
انا ممكن اجيبلك صور فرح اولاد اباء كهنه وفساتينهم عاديه
تفركش الجوازه علشان فستان طيب طقم كاسات ماشى


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مايو 2016)

اول تعليق من القس شنوده منصور بعد ايقافه عن الخدمه 

 *تواصلت "التحرير" مع القس شنودة منصور، الذي رفض التعليق على  القرار، واكتفى بالقول: "ماحدش اتصل بيا أو أبلغني بميعاد للتحقيق.. سيبوني  في حالي، مش عايز كلام في الموضوع تاني".
  من جانبه أوضح "متحدث الكنيسة"، في تصريحاتٍ لـ"التحرير"، الجمعة، إنَّ التحقيق سيتم عاجلًا لكن لم يحدد حتى هذه اللحظة.
  وعن العقوبات التي يمكن أن يحصل عليها الكاهن حال إدانته طبقًا لقانون  الكنيسة، أشار إلى أنَّها تتراوح بين لفت النظر والوقف عن الأعمال  الكهنوتية فترة معينة، والابتعاد عن الكنيسة الخاصة به وقضاء فترة خلوة في  مكان آخر مع الصلاة الكهنوتية، وقضاء فترة خلوة دون صلاة كهنوتية، لافتًا  إلى أنَّ  أقصى عقوبة هى التجريد.
  وأشار "المتحدث" إلى أنَّ العقوبات تتوقف على الخطأ، مشدِّدًا على أنَّه في هذه الحالة لا يجب استباق الأحداث أو نتيجة التحقيق.

هذا الخبر منقول من : التحرير*


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2016)

*ولو اني انا مش باحب موضوع الوقف عن الخدمة خالص لأن ابونا مهما ما كان مش كان قاصد هو فقط وقع في المشكلة بسلامة نية حقيقي، زي ما بيوقع كتير في حلقات وائل الإبراشي، وطبعاً مش من سلطان حد انه يتكلم عن تحقيقات الكنيسة وعملها التأديبي للتقويم، ولو اني مش بقيت اصدق الصحافة ولا الإعلام بأي شكل من الأشكال بصراحة حتى لو كان إعلام مسيحي.*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *ولو اني انا مش باحب موضوع الوقف عن الخدمة خالص لأن ابونا مهما ما كان مش كان قاصد هو فقط وقع في المشكلة بسلامة نية حقيقي، زي ما بيوقع كتير في حلقات وائل الإبراشي، وطبعاً مش من سلطان حد انه يتكلم عن تحقيقات الكنيسة وعملها التأديبي للتقويم، ولو اني مش بقيت اصدق الصحافة ولا الإعلام بأي شكل من الأشكال بصراحة حتى لو كان إعلام مسيحي.*​



على فكره ابونا مغلطش فى حاجه وكلامه حقيقى وبيحصل 
لكن الغلط فى اختيار المكان لا ده مكانه ولا مجاله انه يتكلم مع الابراشى او غيره 
وهو عارف دلوئتى اى كلمه بتتنشر بسرعة البرق
طيب دا انا سمعت عن بعض الحركات المسيحيه
 (حلوه حركات دى)  
 بينظموا مظاهرات فى الكاتدرائيه علشان الموضوع ده


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> على فكره ابونا مغلطش فى حاجه وكلامه حقيقى وبيحصل
> لكن الغلط فى اختيار المكان لا ده مكانه ولا مجاله انه يتكلم مع الابراشى او غيره
> وهو عارف دلوئتى اى كلمه بتتنشر بسرعة البرق
> طيب دا انا سمعت عن بعض الحركات المسيحيه
> ...



*أنا عارف انه مش غلط هو بسلامة نيه وقع في فخ وائل، لكن الناس اللي عايزة تنظم مظاهرات دية مخها ضارب وواقع منها خالص، الكاتدرائية مالها ووسعوا الموضوع كده ليه !!! كل ده مش يستاهل يتعمل له مظاهرة أصلاً، وبعدين يعني عايزين الكنيسة تعمل ايه تعدم الراجل والا تولع في القنوات الفضائية... كده بقى الموضوع أوفر قوي والناس طبعاً وقعت في غلط كبير جداً ده مش كلام ولا أسلوب ولا طريقة، ودية حقيقي هي اللي عدم حشمة وعدم احترام وعدم تقوى خالص... *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مايو 2016)

كلامك حقيقى ونتمنى الكنيسه متتأثرش بكلام الناس
انا لسه قاريه موضوع جميل فى منتدى تانى 
 كان بيتكلم عن ان قانون الكنيسه اصله الابراء مش العقوبه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 مايو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* بيان من سيدات مصريات يطالبن  الإبراشي  بالاعتذار بعد الإساءة للبنات المسيحيات*

    منذ 1 ساعات May 6, 2016, 9:28 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          








  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* وقعت عدد من السيدات المصريات على بيان، انتقدن فيه طريقة تناول وائل  الإبراشي مقدم برنامج "العاشرة مساء" لقضية ملابس المسيحيات في الكنائس،  وطالبن بالاعتذار رسميًا من قبل القناة للبابا تواضروس الثاني، ثم الكنيسة،  والسيدات. 

وقالت السيدات اللاتي وقعن على البيان، إنه في حالة عدم تقديم أي اعتذار من  قبل القناة فسوف يدعون لمقاطعتها وعدم مشاهدتها، وقلن: "فوجئنا كما فوجئ  المجتمع كله بحلقة برنامج العاشرة مساء وإذ بضيوف الحلقة يتبادلون  الاتهامات الانتهاكات تجاه للمرأة والفتاة القبطية". 

ولفت البيان إلى أنهن كن سيطلبن تدخل البابا تواضروس الثاني، إلا أن  "قداسته كان سابقا في إعلان احترامه لأبنائه ورفضه لما دار من الضيوف في  حلقة العاشرة مساء وأصدر المتحدث الإعلامي تصريحات في هذا الشأن وصدر قرار  الكنيسة رقم 7 بإحالة الكاهن للتحقيق"، معربين عن شكرهن للكنيسة وللبابا. 

وقع على البيان كل من: جيهان عطا، ايفون مسعد، ريتا نجيب، الدكتورة عايدة  نصيف، مرفت صليب، ناهد مرزوق، ليلى حسين، ليلى زكى، الفنانة المصرية عزة  بلبع، صفيه زكى، نيفين جرجس، راويه كرشا، جيداء بلبع، هبه عادل، ناديه  رفعت، كوكب حسين، سميرة الجزار، داليا الاسود، فاتن على، حنان فكرى، نور  الهدى زكى، آيه عادل، زينب المليجى، رانيا اسماعيل، سناء على بدران، وهيام  الجناينى.

هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2016)

*____ ملحوظة صغيرة بعيدة عن التصريحات _____

كتير لاموني بشدة علشان قلت الحشمة شيء نسبي، وغالباً فهموا كلامي غلط وفي غير موضوعه، لأني لم ألغي الحشمة ولا كنت باتكلم عن الكلمة في ذاتها ولا حتى باشرحها لأننا لسنا هنا إزاء معنى الكلمة ولا مفهومها الروحي ولا اللاهوتي، إنما كنت باتكلم عن المظهر من جهة اللبس فقط، وده كان واضح في باقي كلامي، لأني لم ألغي الحشمة أو أرفضها أو باتكلم من منطلق الترفق بالناس أو مجاراتهم، فانا لا أُجاري أحد أو أجامل أحد على حساب الحق، انا كنت باتكلم عن شكل الزي اللي بيختلف من عصر لآخر كما ذكرت في موضوع ضفر الشعر والتحلي بالذهب في العصر الرسولي اللي كان مرتبط بعادات وثنيه لذلك الرسول بطرس اتكلم عن موضوع ضفر الشعر والتحلي بالذهب، فانا كنت باتكلم عن حقائق تاريخية، وأيضاً كنت بوضح أن موضوع الزي والشكل الخارجي للحشمة بيختلف من عصر لآخر، يعني فيه عصور كان عار أن البنت تلبس فيها بنطلون، ويعتبروها بتتشبه بالرجال وهذا عدم حشمة ومرفوض، والنهاردة البنطلون بقى العادي وشيء أصبح شبه رسمي، واصبح معظم البنات بتلبس بنطلون وتي شيرت، وهكذا كنت باوضح الفرق بين عصر وعصر، لأن ما هو غير محتشم في وقت صار محتشم في وقت آخر، يعني وانا صغير كان عندينا عار وعيب كولد البس جينز أول لما طلع، وكان بيسمونا هيبز وعيال مش رجالة ومش محتشمين، ولكن النهاردة الكل بيلبس جينز عادي ومش فيه أي عدم حشمة لا لراجل ولا لبنت، ولو اني مش باحب سياسة التبرير لكل ما أكتب لكن يمكن مش حد فهمني صح فقلت انوه علشان بس اريح البعض.. وربنا يهدي يا رب
*​


----------



## Maran+atha (6 مايو 2016)

شكرا للموضوع ولكل المشاركين 

مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى امثال 11: 30
ثمر الصديق شجرة حياة ورابح النفوس حكيم.

قال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس 
فى متى 7: 5-1
«لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا 
لانكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم. 
ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين اخيك واما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها؟ 
ام كيف تقول لاخيك: دعني اخرج القذى من عينك وها الخشبة في عينك. 
يا مرائي اخرج اولا الخشبة من عينك وحينئذ تبصر جيدا ان تخرج القذى من عين اخيك!

وقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس 
فى متى 12: 37-36
ولكن اقول لكم: ان كل كلمة بطالةيتكلم بها الناس 
سوف يعطون عنها حسابا يوم الدين.
لانك بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تدان».

وقال القديس أرسانيوس معلم اولاد الملوك
"كثيرًا ما تكلَّمت وندمت، أما عن الصمت فلم أندم قط." 

ربنا ينقذ الكنيسة من كل الحروب الظاهرة والخفية

الكهنوت مسؤلية تقع على كل كاهن
فارجو ان رجال الكهنوت ان يضعوا فى اعتبارهم 
ان كل كلمة يقولها لها تاثير اكثر من اى احد علماني
فالموضوع يحتاج الى الحرص فى كل كلمة يقولها الكاهن

ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم ويكون معكم دائما 
فيحافظ عليكم ويفرح قلبكم ويحقق كل امنياتكم للابد آمين.


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2016)

*أنا كل اللي مضايقني دلوقتي في الموضوع، أن بعض الناس ماسكة ابونا تقطع فيه وعايزة الكنيسة تحرمه نهائي وتقطعه من الشركة، مش عارف الناس دية بتتكلم بأي روح ومن أنهي منطلق، وكمان في بعض الناس عايزة تقوم بمظاهرات في الكاتدرائية مش فاهم ليه وعلشان ايه، يعني كل واحد واخد اتجاه ثورجي بشكل عاطفي مندفع غريب للغاية... مش عارف فيه إيه بصراحة وعايزين يعني الكنيسة تعمل ايه برضو انا مش فاهم !!!!
*​


----------



## girgis2 (6 مايو 2016)

القرار من الايبارشية وابونا هو اللي هيشيلها!!!!!


----------



## grges monir (6 مايو 2016)

على فكرة بقى
محدش  ضد فكرة القرار
لانة اكيد فية سلبيات لاننا بشر والكنيسة حبت تقنن الوضع داخلها
الاعتراض على فكرة انة يتعمل شو اعلامى على حساب سمعة الكنيسة واةلادها ويشترك فيها ناس من داخل الكنيسة
هى دى اول مرة نسمع عن تنبيهات عن ضرورة ان يكون هناك معيار فى اللبس داخل الكنيسة سواء القداس او غيرة
لكن الصورة الرئيسية اللى وصلت من البرنامج  للناس كلها
ان البنات داخل الكنيسة لا يرعوا  قدسية المكان ودة مش صحيح ابداااااااا
الاعتراض الثانى  اية معيار الحشمة ومين هيكون صاحب القرار ان دة صح ودة لا؟؟؟
الافضل للجميع كان يجب ان يكون هذا الموضوع مجرد تنبية او تنوية داخل الكنيسة مثل الالاف التنبيهات الاخرى


----------



## girgis2 (7 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *زمان أيام فرح أمى و أبى
> 
> من أكتر من 42 سنة أيام المينى چيب
> 
> ...



ده مثال عملي لشرح القامة الروحية 
والدتك بالرغم ان المعازيم لابسين لبس الجيل بتاعهم عادي ولكن هي من جواها كدة عارفة ايه اللي يليق من اللبس بالكنيسة وايه اللي لا يليق

من جواها من روح الله فيها


----------



## peace_86 (7 مايو 2016)

*أخوتي الأعزاء أنا لم اشاهد الحلقة (ولن أشاهدها على أية حال لأنه التعليقات اللي اقرأها في كل مكان لا تبشر بالخير)

أولاً... ليه انتشر هذا الموضوع الآن؟ هل الكنيسة القبطية حالياً تشبه شواطيء العراة مثلاً؟
يعني لم يكن لموضوع الحلقة أي لزوم أبداً.. لذلك أنا ألوم القس أشد اللوم.. لماذا؟
لأنه سبب عثرة كبيرة جداً لغير المؤمنين أو للمؤمنين الضعيفين.. وسبب إحراج للكنيسة هي في غنى عنها..
وهي ليست قضية كبيرة مثل مانسمع عن تحرش بعض القساوسة للأطفال في بعض البلاد..
أي ليست قضية في تلك الأهمية التي تستعدي بأن يذهب القس لإحدى البرامج و"ينشر الغسيل" .. إلخ

ثانياً.. حتى وإن كانت القضية ملحة لهذه الدرجة.. نمشي معاه للآخر
المفروض أن تكون في قناة مسيحية.. مش تعصب ولا حاجة.. لكن الواقع يقتضي ذلك..
ليه نعرض مشاكلنا للأبراشي؟
هل سيحل المشكلة يعني؟؟ يعني خلاص بعد الحلقة ستلبس كل البنات مايعجب هذا القسيس؟

ثالثاً.. وبغض النظر.. فعلاً وبكل صراحة.. بعض السيدات لا يحترمن قدسية المكان.. 
بغض النظر عن كلام القسيس لأني ضده في المبدأ.. أنه شوه سمعة الكنيسة وفي قضية غير مهمة لا وكمان اشتكاها لشخص غير مناسب
موضوع الحشمة صحيح نسبي.. لكن هناك بديهيات
لا يمكن لمن تلبس المايوه أن أقول هي محتشمة لأنه الموضوع نسبي.. أو اللي تلبس نقاب أقول عنها بأنها هي أكثر فناة محتشمة.. اصلاً هذا ضد المنطق...
الحشمة معروفة ماهي، بخلاف الأماكن المعروفة.. هناك الأكتاف، الصدر البطن الأفخاذ الظهر...
لماذا لا تلتزم بعض المسيحيات بذلك؟؟
بصراحة الموضوع عايزله إعادة نظر.. الاحتشام مطلوب للطرفين.. لكن الرجال في الكنيسة يلبسون لبس محتشم أكثر من بعض النساء.. وهذه حقيقة*


----------



## peace_86 (7 مايو 2016)

*الحشمة ليس شي نسبي بهذا الشكل.. بل متفق عليه عالمياً..
هي نسبي في بعض الأشياء.. مثل الشعر (وعلى فكرة حتى بالسعودية أي بنت ممكن تطلع بالشارع من غير حجاب واللي عايش بالسعودية يعرف هذا لكن مشكلة الحجاب هو مع الأهل وليس مع المجتمع أو الدولة)

أنظروا الى بعض النساء اللاواتي يعملن في السياسة وفي مجالات الوزارة مثل أنجيلا ميركل أو الملكة إليزابيث

بمعنى آخر:
ماذا تلبس البنت الأمريكية في كنيستها ولا تستطيع أن تلبسه البنت المصرية في كنيستها؟
ماهي هذه النسبية التي تجعل الموضوع بهذا التعقيد؟ معروف ماهو الإحتشام

زرت أسطنبول أكثر من مرة.. وهي مدينة علمانية وكل التركيات نقريباً لا يلبسن الحجاب.. بجد كلهم لكني قلت تقريباً للاحتياط..
لكن عند المسجد يضعن الحجاب في رؤوسهن، والحجاب متوفر عند باب المسجد
احترام لتعليم دينهم.. لكن عندنا البنت بتتدلع*


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2016)

*هو الحشمة من جهة المظهر مش نسبي في المطلق طبعاً، لكن الكلام القصد منه مش كل حاجة تبقى حشمة ولا كل حاجة تبقى قلة حشمة، يعني مرة شوفت كاهن (كبير في السن) متشدد في موضوع ان البنت تلبس بنطلون فكان بيرفض يناول أي بنت لابسه بنطلون، وطبعاً بعد فترة مش بسيطة اتنازل عن المبدأ لما فهم وعرف أن موضوع البنطلون ده بالنسبة للبنات شيء عادي وانتشر ومش بقى مشكلة ومش هايقدر يمنعه مهما ما عمل واتكلم، فعلشان كده لما قلت شيء نسبي اقصد حاجات معينة، انا فاهم طبعاً أنك مش تقصد كلامي بس حبيت اوضح علشان برضو الناس اللي بتفهم غلط وما بتصدق تصطاد كلام... 
وزي ما قلت قبل كده ان اللي زمان كنا بنرفضه الآن بقى مقبول وبقى هو السائد، زي القماش الجينز زمان كان يعتبر مش حشمة ولا محترم وناس كتير كانت بترفضه ولما تشوف حد بيه في الكنيسة يقولوا عليه إنسان غير محترم، لكن النهاردة مش يقدر حد يقول كده لأن الكل بيستعمله من الصغير للكبير.. وهكذا.. لكن عموماً معروف عند الناس ايه هو الحشمة وايه هو مش الحشمة وما يليق بحضور الصلاة وما لا يليق، لكن المشكلة ان الموضوع أخذ أكبر من حجمة جداً، لأن فعلاً مش كل بنت ولا سيدة بتعمل كده، فالتعميم هو الخطأ والخطأ جداً كمان، وعموماًُ في الكنائس اللي حاولينا واللي باروحها عمري ما شوفت حد حاضر القداس بشكل لا يليق وده الأهم والمهم، وفي الأفراح ايوة بتحصل بعض التجاوزات وبتحصل من زمان من بعض الناس بسبب اللبس السواريه... فشيء مش جديد انه يتعرض وكل الناس شايفه الموضوع وعارفاه، وده مش بس على مستوى المسيحيين بل على كل الناس في المجتمع، فمش كان موضوعه في الحلقة خالص إلا لإثارة الجدل ولأغراض أخرى اعتقد ان كتير فاهمنها وعارفنها كويس... 
*​


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2016)

*نييجي للأهم فعلاً وده مش مجاله هنا ومش كنت عايز اقوله من البداية لأننا في قسم آخر مش قسم الإرشاد الروحي، وده السؤال اللي كان لازم يطرحه ابونا وكل إنسان مسيحي أصيل، ايه هو/ 
** *** من أين تأتي الحشمة المسيحية الأصيلة ؟؟؟*
* *** أو بمعنى أصح وأدق: من أين تأتي مخافة الله لكي يحترمه الإنسان ويقدره بالعبادة الحسنه والمظهر اللائق في كل زمان !!!*​* علشان بس كل كلامنا هنا في الموضوع بينصب من جهة الشكل، لأن كتير بيهتموا بصورتنا أمام الآخرين وبسببنا يجدف على الاسم الحسن، وكل ده هو المظهر الخارجي اللي ظاهر قدام الناس، لكن من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان، بمعنى أن أي كلام أو مظهر لازم ينبع من حالة داخلية وليس من مجرد المظهر الشكلي المتغير من جيل لجيل ومن شكل لشكل آخر !!!! لأن مثلاً أيام بولس الرسول وبطرس الرسول كان الزي والشكل والمظهر مختلف تماماً عن العصور السابقة واللاحقة، وما كان في أيامهم لا يليق أصبح يليق في عصور أخرى، وهكذا... فإيه هو المعيار الداخلي للمسيحي لكي يوزن نفسه عليه لكي يفعل ما يليق في عصره الحديث، بل وفي كل عصر قادم، لأن أكيد الشكل والمظهر هايختلف كما اختلف في كل عصر سابق، وأحب أضع بعض القوانين الكنسية لكي أوضح الصورة بشكل أكثر تفصيل ولو ان بعض القوانين مش القصد منها اللي بنتكلم فيه هنا خالص لكن ممكن نستشف منها المعنى، وهي من قوانين مجمع غنغرة المكاني وسبق وتم وضعها في المنتدى:**القانون الثاني عشر:*​  أن كل من يلبس بدعوى التقشف الجبة  الخشنة ويدَعي أنه صار بلباسه من أهل الصلاح واخذ يحتقر الذين يلبسون  المعطف والثياب الفاخرة الشائع استعمالها مع أنهم أتقياء فليكن مبسلاً  (السادس 7، السابع 17، غنغرة 12)
 خلاصة قديمة للقانون: [ الذي يزدري بالذين يلبسون المعطف (الشائعة الاستعمال) فليكن مبسلاً ]
 تعليق هيفيليه على هذا القانون: [ المعطف هُنا ترجمة كلمة تعني ثوباً كان  يُلبس قديماً فوق الثياب وأما الجبة فهي ثوب فضفاض خشن كان يلبسه الفلاسفة  إظهاراً لاحتقارهم التنعم والطرف... على أن هذا القانون لا يمنع على  الإطلاق أن يكون للرهبان لُباس خاص. وإنما يمنع التباهي به وجعله قيمة  وهمية وخرافية لأي نوع من أنوع اللباس. ]
 *القانون الثالث عشر:*​  إذا تركت المرأة، بحجة التقشف، ثيابها النسائية واستعانت عنها بثياب الرجال فلتكن مبسلة
 (طبعاً الكلام هنا اعتمد على العهد القديم في (تثنية 22: 5) [ لا يكون  متاع رجل على امرأة ولا يلبس رجل ثوب امرأة لأن كل من يعمل ذلك مكروه لدى  الرب إلهك ]، وكان يوجد جماعة تُسمى السفسطائيون كانوا يشيرون على النساء  أن يلبسن كالرجال أو كالرهبان لغاية أنهم يبرهنوا أنهم أتقياء، وبدعوى  التقشف يبرهنوا للناس، أنهم كقديسون لم يبقى عندهم فرق ما بين الجنسين،  والكنيسة منعت هذا لِما يتعلق بسببه من الأوهام البالية والكبرياء والتقوى  الغاشة)
 *القانون الرابع عشر:*​  إذا تركت المرأة زوجها وصممت على أن تبرح سكنه لأنها تكره الزواج وتحتقره فلتكن مبسلة (الرسل 5 و51؛ السادس 13؛ غنغرة 17)
 خلاصة قديمة للقانون: [ لتُبسل النساء اللواتي يهجرن ازواجهن لارتعادهن من الزواج كأنه شرّ ]
 *القانون السابع عشر:*​   إذا حلقت امرأة شعرها بحجة النُسك، وهو الشعر الذي اعطاها إياه الله  ليُذكرها بخضوعها، كأنها تلغي بذلك الأمر الصادر لها بالخضوع، لتكن مبسلة
 خلاصة قديمة للقانون: [ اية امرأة تحلق شعر رأسها بدعوى الخضوع لله فلتكن مبسلة ]
 (طبعاً الوضع هنا يختلف عن دخول الدير، فالمرأة تقص شعرها (لا كقانون  إلهي) عند دخولها للدير باعتباره صفة من صفات الجمال وسط العالم، وبكونه  يحتاج عناية خاصة، والراهبة تركت كل زينة جمال في العالم ولم تعد متفرغة  غير للصلاة والعبادة والعمل في الدير ورفع التسبيح والشكر الدائم لله، وهذا  يختلف تماماً عن الذين يصنعون هذا بتقوى غاشة أو اضطراب نفسي أو مرض عقلي  أو كبرياء أو لإظهار قداستهن أمام الناس لينالوا المديح يا من الناس أو من  أنفسهن او بداعي الرضا عن النفس، أو بسبب التشويش والاعتقادات الخاطئة  والتعاليم التي تربوا عليها خطأ، ولا يقل أحد أنه توجد نساء قصصن شعرهن على  أساس الموضة ويعتبر هذا القانون يسري عليهن، بل يسري فقط عل مُدَّعين  التقوى، فالقانون واضح ولا يحتاج لتأويل أو تحوير)
      ___*تعليق على قوانين الكنيسة*___ ​   عموماً الكنيسة وضعت قوانين ليس بهدف أن تقطع (أو تبسل) أحد من شركة كنيسة الله، بل  بهدف ضبط حياة الذين يرغبون أن يسيروا سيرة نقية عفيفة حسبما تُعلِّم الكتب  المقدسة. بل كتبت كل الحرومات لأولئك الذين يتجاوزون في ادعائهم النقاوة  والزهد إلى حد العجرفة الباطلة مترفعين على العائشين بأوفر بساطة ومُحدثين  آراء متناقضة للكتب المقدسة وقوانين الكنيسة، صانعين اضطراب في حياة الناس  بتوصيل تعاليم مشوشة غير منضبطة بسبب عدم فهمهم للكتب المقدسة وتعلقهم  بشريعة موسى الطقسية الحرفية التي أُبطلت في المسيح، وهم يدَعون المعرفة مع  أن كبرياء قلبهم هو الذي يدفعهم لنشر كل ما هو متناقض مع عمل الله في سرّ  الخلق، لأن *كل شيء حسن وصالح أن كان يُعمل ببساطة قلب وبتقوى في تواضع  ومحبة شديدة لله الحي بل ويصير مقدس بالصلاة مع الشكر*...
_________
 أنظر كتاب مجموعة الشرع الكنسي أو قوانين الكنيسة المسيحية الجامعة - جمع  وترجمة وتنسيق الأرشمندريت حنانيا الياس كساب - منشوات النور 1998 من صفحة  157 إلى صفحة 170​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> فليكن *مبسلاً  *
> فلتكن *مبسلة*​


 ​*[FONT=&quot]يعنى أية ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا يادوب لسة فاهم ( نجر التحاسيف ) و ( الذاريات المذاريف )[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:  *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أية ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا يادوب لسة فاهم ( نجر التحاسيف ) و ( الذاريات المذاريف )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:new6::new6::new6:    ​[/FONT]



ههههههههههههههه... سوري نسيت أحط المعنى: المعنى هو ((القطع من الشركة أو الحرمان من الكنيسة))، زي الحكم بالطرد كده ومش ينفع يدخل الكنيسة او يعمل معها شركة إلا لو رجع وقدم توبة عن اللي عمله ويقول انه مش ها يرجع له تاني.​[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (7 مايو 2016)

*أستاذ أيمن أنا معاك تقريباً... الموضوع مش محتاج بنود وعمل مجامع روحية..

ماذا تلبس البنت لكي تتوظف؟
ماذا تلبس البنت لكي تقابل مديرها في العمل؟
ماذا تلبس البنت لكي تزور جدها أو جدتها؟
ماذا تلبس إذا كانت وزيرة؟ تلبس أي لبس محترم يليق بها وبالمكان اللي هي فيه..







الموضوع مش كيميا... صحيح إن الحشمة نسبية ككلمة عامة.. لكن كل العالم يتفقون على المبادئ الرئيسية.. مستحيل بنت تروح تلبس مايوه وتطلع بالشارع وتقول: أصل الحشمة نسبية.. وأنا محتشمة بمايوهي*


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2016)

peace_86 قال:


> *أستاذ أيمن أنا معاك تقريباً... الموضوع مش محتاج بنود وعمل مجامع روحية..
> 
> ماذا تلبس البنت لكي تتوظف؟
> ماذا تلبس البنت لكي تقابل مديرها في العمل؟
> ...



*نعمل ايه بس يا غالي مهو لما الواحد بيتكلم الناس بتعمل له محكمة وتاخد الكلام في ناحية تانية خالص، وناس تقول اني مش منضبط في تفكيري ولا كلامي، آل يعني باصرح أن مثلاً المايوه ينفع في الكنيسة زي ما ناس اتهتمني على الفيس.. 

هو أصل بعيد عنك فيه ناس عندها فراغ فبتحول الكلام لمعاني في مخيلتها فقط وتسقطه على كلامي، وعايزة تتجادل في حاجات ليس لها لا معنى ولا قيمة، عموماً الكلام واضح ومش عايز كتر جدل ولا حتى مجمع ولا مناقشات، وكل واحد فاهم وعارف نفسه كويس لأن لا يعرف روح الإنسان إلا الإنسان نفسه... وربنا يهدي الجميع يا رب.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 مايو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]X60U3Fmmo-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]نجح " وائل الإبراشى " فى عمل بلبلة ...!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تحية واجبة " للمحترفين "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى ولو أختلفت معهم 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نجح " وائل الإبراشى " فى عمل بلبلة ...!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تحية واجبة " للمحترفين "*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى ولو أختلفت معهم
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



*صدقني ليك حق ألف مليون مرة
لأنه فعلاً في كل مرة بينجح انه يعمل بلبلة لا تنتهي*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (9 مايو 2016)

[QUOTE*[FONT=&quot]نجح " وائل الإبراشى " فى عمل بلبلة ...!!!*​​][/QUOTE]
نجح فى بلبلة من؟؟؟
تقريبا السواد الاعظم من المسيحين  كانوا ضد هذة الحلقة
بالعكس انا شايف بقى انها ضربة قوية لكل من يسول لة نفسة ويحب يعمل شهرة لنفسة على حساب الكنيسة[/FONT]


----------

